# 82 tractor will not start



## rusty l taylor (Jan 7, 2018)

my tractor will not start i have check fuel system check glow plugs it sound like it has no compression to start engine .i have very little white smoke leaving the exhaust when i attempt to start th tractor


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Rusty, welcome to the tractor forum.

Which model are you talking about? Has this tractor been sitting idle for a long period of time? Does it have a compression release for starting? If so, I would check that the compression release lever is not stuck.


----------



## rusty l taylor (Jan 7, 2018)

yes it was sitting for awhile the compression lever is not stuck it started once it will not start now


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Is it possible to open the hood and with a smart phone take a video of the engine while you are trying to start it?


----------



## rusty l taylor (Jan 7, 2018)

I am having trouble uploading video email me ill send it that way


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Can you put the video on youtube then link it here?


----------



## rusty l taylor (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## rusty l taylor (Jan 7, 2018)

tractor beam said:


> Can you put the video on youtube then link it here?


not able to I have actions you tube will not allow it


----------



## rusty l taylor (Jan 7, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Rusty, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Which model are you talking about? Has this tractor been sitting idle for a long period of time? Does it have a compression release for starting? If so, I would check that the compression release lever is not stuck.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Is this a standard gear-type transmission? Can you tow start it?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

check the glow plugs for power with the key on, using a test light. Did you attempt to start it with "glow plug in a can"?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

does the injection pump have a fuel shutoff solenoid ?, if so, have you checked this for working ?.


----------



## moldovan gigi (Jan 5, 2018)

Trebuie in principal aerisit sistemul de aerisire, pompa de injectie are un surub asamic care il slabesti pentru a curge motorina (adica amorsarea intregului sistem de alimentare).
scces


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

How did you check the Gp's & fuel system?
Loosen the lines AT the injectors & spin the engine.. GOT FUEL squirting out?
Can you take a clearer/closer pic of JUST the engine?
Just because you have power going TO the gp's, doesn't mean they're working.. either take them out & test them or use a multimeter to check ohms. Personally I DONT LIKE the MM option.. I ALWAYS take them out.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

moldovan gigi said:


> Trebuie in principal aerisit sistemul de aerisire, pompa de injectie are un surub asamic care il slabesti pentru a curge motorina (adica amorsarea intregului sistem de alimentare).
> scces


I believe this is what he was trying to say:


The ventilation system must be ventilated, the injection pump has an asymmetrical screw that weakens it to run the diesel fuel (ie priming the entire fuel system).
scces


----------



## tractormike (Jan 12, 2017)

check compression and start from there


----------

